# Anybody use a steamer?



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Steamers any good? Got to get your veggies done somehow.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?ie=UTF8&tag=firefox-uk-21&index=blended&link_code=qs&field-keywords=steamer&sourceid=Mozilla-search

Could anyone recommend one? Opinions on taste or are they just a gimmick?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Theyre okay easier to do in a pan tho IMO


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Got one at home but I don't really use it much. Tastes much better than boiled though.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I loved mine before it blew up!

Very easy to make a full meal on a 3 tier steamer, just throw it all in and kick back 

Aways put your meat on the bottom tier, especially chicken so that the juice etc doesn't drip onto everything below.......


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks all. Interesting Gsedge1, i like my veg tasting of chicken so i'd do the opposite.. you gave me some good inspiration for a new method for cookin! 

Are there any major health / taste benefits of a steamer anyone's noticed?


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

musio said:


> Thanks all. Interesting Gsedge1, i like my veg tasting of chicken so i'd do the opposite.. you gave me some good inspiration for a new method for cookin!
> 
> Are there any major health / taste benefits of a steamer anyone's noticed?


Keeps more of the nutrients & flavour in rather than boiling them out - much better tasting IMO.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

BB73 said:


> Keeps more of the nutrients & flavour in rather than boiling them out - much better tasting IMO.


x2


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

BB73 & Gsedge1 - from fact it keeps nutrients in (which we need since veggies these days are pants compared to older days!) i think it shall be a worthwhile investment!

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Theyre okay easier to do in a pan tho IMO


Agree, also found the George Foreman grills a waste - took so long to clear up after :cursing: it was quicker just to do it under the grill (put some foil on the tray and any waste goes on the foil and into the bin).

Sorted


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

These are suppose to be pretty good Dagman72... halogen cookers

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Premium-Halogen-Cooker/dp/B002LYQF7A

Used one a couple of times and it's like cleaning a pot (hate washing up too..)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

veg tastes much better in a steamer....


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone ever used a Cleveland Steamer??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't need to buy a fancy steamer... just fill a large pan with water, bring to boil, and place a sieve or collander over the pan (not touching water) with the veg in it and cover with a metal lid... does the job perfectly well


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You can buy a 3 tier branded steamer for around £10.

Really easy to use and food does taste better.

Also if cooking a few types of veg then it saves using all the rings on the cooker at once.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> anyone ever used a Cleveland Steamer??


Ha ha

Urban dictionary if not sure what one is


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

hehe


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> anyone ever used a Cleveland Steamer??


not a lot of nutrients in that brand! :lol:


----------

